# Eigenes Protokoll?Sry ka



## Tomate_Salat (23. Jun 2010)

Ok, sry für den Titel, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie man das beschreiben sollte.

Also, dass ist mir iwann in der Vergangenheit mal aufgefallen und heute per zufall wieder. Es gibt anscheinend die Möglichkeit, wenn man in den Browser sowas eingibt:
[c]uac:cod2mp_s-10141966-Sodrax--22_Jun_10@17_13_17.zip[/c]
dann weis der, an welches Programm der das weiterleiten soll und öffnet dass dann auch damit.

Würde mich mal interessieren ob das mit Java auch iwie realisierbar ist :bahnhof:

Wenn mir jmd das Phenomen näher bringen könnte, würde ich auch den Titel und so editieren. Ich hoffe mal ich bin im richtigen Bereich gelandet, aber das schreit iwie so nach Netzwerk^^

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Empire Phoenix (23. Jun 2010)

In java gibt es die möglichkeit sachen an browser, email program und so weiterzuleiten.

Für belibige dateien müsstest du die linux/windows whatever api ansprechen und rausfinden, welche programme auf den dateityp gebindet sind.


----------



## HoaX (23. Jun 2010)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz.

Wenn du meinst, wie man dem Browser erklärt, dass es dein Javaprogamm starten soll bei einer bestimmten Art von URL, dann musst du das mit der API des Browsers machen.

Wenn du meinst, wie du in Java eigenen Arten an URL registrieren kannst, dann sei dir A New Era for Java Protocol Handlers ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (24. Jun 2010)

Ja nein, ich will, wenn man im Browser in die URL-Zeile (Egal welcher Browser) z.B folgendes eingibt: 
jsrv://print?hello
dass sich dann z.B. ein Programm öffnet, welches dass dann auf die Eingabe reagiert, z.B würde es hier "Hello World" schreiben oder so.


----------



## tuxedo (24. Jun 2010)

Soweit ich weiß musst du deinem Browser sagen wie er mit welchem Protokoll umgehen soll. Ähnlich wie man es mit den edonkey-links gemacht hat 

Man muss also den Browser konfigurieren.

- Alex


----------

